# HDX update AND HD7 2d gen update



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

My HDX just updated last night. What did this update do?

_Edited subject to add HD7. --Betsy_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's on the software update page at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201357190

The software update includes general improvements and the following feature enhancements:

*Protect your device with encryption*
You can now encrypt your accounts, settings, and downloaded apps and their data, media, and other files on your Kindle Fire. To learn more, go to Protect Your Data with Security Settings.

* Test your knowledge with Flashcards for Kindle Print Replica textbooks*
Create flashcards to help you learn more about key terms and concepts in a textbook. To learn more, go to Reading Enhancements.

I'm interested in playing with the security . . . I think this is something folks have been asking for for a while.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interestingly, my HDX7 updated itself on February 13 and I didn't notice. The firmware version is 13.3.2.1 and is available at http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201357190 as Ann says.

A similar update is available for the HDX8.9 and can be found here (firmware version 14.3.2.1):
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201357220

Finally, an update that adds the flashcard capability but not the encryption is available for the HD7 2d generation and can be found here (firmware version 11.3.2.1):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201357170

To check your device, go to Settings > Device > System Updates. Even if it says your software is up to date, tap on System Updates. You'll see the current version of your software. If you see a Check Now button, tap that. If an update is available, under current version it will tell you if a new version is ready to install and a line with Updates will appear.

Tap on "Update." If you don't have enough charge (you must have at least 30%, even if it is plugged in) you'll be told to charge it up to 30% before trying the update.

(The above was based on my Fire HDX7 and 8.9. Other models may hhave a slightly different menu.)

If you want/need to manually install the update, use the instructions on the pages linked to above.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My 8.9" HDX announced this morning that it had updated..


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I got the notice this morning on my HDX7. The flashcard thing seems like an odd thing to put into a software update. Guess Amazon is hoping the Fire will make it's way into education. Or maybe it's a concept test preparatory to doing something else.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon has always pushed the Kindles as useful in education--lots of textbooks available and they have a big textbook sale before every semester, and I think that is the main reason for the highlighting capability.  I guess this is one more way to make the Kindle useful.

Betsy


----------

